

Doing it right: the best Firefox 3 Beta 5 new feature - Prrometheus

In Firefox 3 Beta 5 you can finally read the entire XKCD alt-text by default on mouseover! Try it!<p>http://www.xkcd.com<p>Times, they are a-changin'!
======
aneesh
That is nice. But the best feature is the address bar - it's a smart search
bar, with functionality close to wundrbar. It takes into account how often you
visit sites to rank the urls it displays when you start typing.

